# Got My Visa on 29th April .....Hip hip hurry



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

*Hi Fellow expats, 

With god's grace and your wishes I have been grantd 175 PR visa on 29th April and I came to know today as my agent delayed to inform me . I thank all the forum members espicially all moderators for your continuous support,patience and help for my queries:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: .

Our initial entry date is before 30 March 2011 and my agent told that he would be doing a complimentary service for me to stamp the Visa's at VFS for no cost ( But he has already charged enough amount for entire visa though I get most of the info here). So thinking weather to handle passports to agent or do it on my own.

I am really super excited and can't wait to celbrate this with my wife , We are planning to move by the end of September or early October and haven't yet planned about where to move.

A zillion thanks again to all the members in this forum and hope everyone will get their visas as soon as possible.



*


----------



## Jiggi (Mar 25, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

Dear OzAspirant,

Heartiest Congratulations on your Visa!!
All The Best for your plan to move to Oz.

Cheers
Subbaram.



Ozaspirant said:


> *Hi Fellow expats,
> 
> With god's grace and your wishes I have been grantd 175 PR visa on 29th March and I came to know today as my agent delayed to inform me . I thank all the forum members espicially all moderators for your continuous support,patience and help for my queries:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: .
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS... Yipieee ... 

29th March.. Gosh... your agent was sitting on it for more than a month.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Ozaspirant said:


> *Hi Fellow expats,
> 
> With god's grace and your wishes I have been .......................their visas as soon as possible.
> 
> *


*
congrats...gud news...*


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

OzAspirant.......
COngrats to you for getting visa 175.
Paper visa is slower but you are really lucky to get it fast
.................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

congrats da....awesome...lot ppl getting visa these days...gud to hear!!!


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks a lot Randhir, Hari, Pankaj, Subbaram, Jiggi and Ukv , A small typo it was on 29th April not 29th March ..I tried to update the previous post and heading of the thread but couldn't able to If any of you have rights please go ahead and update.

P.S I have updated my new timelines.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Best wishes  Keep us updated bro
Nice to hear that DIAC is on their toes... 


Ozaspirant said:


> Thanks a lot Randhir, Hari, Pankaj, Subbaram, Jiggi and Ukv , A small typo it was on 29th April not 29th March ..I tried to update the previous post and heading of the thread but couldn't able to If any of you have rights please go ahead and update.
> 
> P.S I have updated my new timelines.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Gaurav Bro


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

:clap2:Congratulations Ozaspirant:clap2: Wish you best of luck


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> Thanks a lot Randhir, Hari, Pankaj, Subbaram, Jiggi and Ukv , A small typo it was on 29th April not 29th March ..I tried to update the previous post and heading of the thread but couldn't able to If any of you have rights please go ahead and update.
> 
> P.S I have updated my new timelines.


He he he..........Wohi to... Congrats Buddy.. 
gear up Australia have whole heartedly opened up doors for you.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Heartiest Congrz......All the best for new beginning.....


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

My congratulations too! :clap2:
Enjoy your celebration.


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

That's despicable for the agent to sit on your good news for a month. I would name and shame and get my own visas stamped in to my passport! But I am British and we can be a little uppity!!!

Well done and enjoy Oz

AA


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Andy , Mohit, Satpal , Kaz101 and Mr India ...

As I mentioned earlier visa has been granted on 29th of April and I came to know on 3rd May .....I excused agent for one last time.

Andy , 

I would be going to local VFS office to get stamp my visa and good bye to agent.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats mate.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Happy to make changes, made it April from March in the main thread...

congratulations


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Avinash and Anj for your wishes, 

Anj - Thanks a lot for making changes , it would be awsome if you edit thread subject also .


----------



## AstlaVista (Apr 29, 2010)

Whoaooo!!!!...congrats and now it time to lane: 



Ozaspirant said:


> *Hi Fellow expats, *
> 
> *With god's grace and your wishes I have been grantd 175 PR visa on 29th April and I came to know today as my agent delayed to inform me . I thank all the forum members espicially all moderators for your continuous support,patience and help for my queries:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: .*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks AstlaVista .....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I dont think i can edit the subject


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> I dont think i can edit the subject


You should be able to edit it ....

vBulletin forum change or edit subject titles for individual post


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Avinash, my bad,.. i was way too busy finishing some presentations (almost 8 pm and i am still on it).. did not bother even checking if i can .. done it..


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks to Avinash and Anj for making my thread accurate.....


----------



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

*Congrats & help pls exp for specialisation*



mr.india said:


> CONGRATULATIONS... Yipieee ...
> 
> 29th March.. Gosh... your agent was sitting on it for more than a month.


Hi Ozaspirant,

CONGRATS. GOOD LUCK 4 UR BRIGHT FUTURE :clap2::clap2::clap2:. I'am a SAP proffessional and I preparing to apply for acs under 2231-79(SAP Specialist). Can you be kind enough to tell me how many years of Java experitse did you carry with you to get the Specialisation and also can you give me a checklist of documents you included to claim the specialisation for the acs purpose. Thanks for ur time and consideration.

Best Regards - rpk


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

rpkbuviki said:


> Hi Ozaspirant,
> 
> CONGRATS. GOOD LUCK 4 UR BRIGHT FUTURE :clap2::clap2::clap2:. I'am a SAP proffessional and I preparing to apply for acs under 2231-79(SAP Specialist). Can you be kind enough to tell me how many years of Java experitse did you carry with you to get the Specialisation and also can you give me a checklist of documents you included to claim the specialisation for the acs purpose. Thanks for ur time and consideration.
> 
> Best Regards - rpk



Hi rpk , 

Thanks for your wishes ...

At the time of ACS assessment I had around 5+ years of Experience in Java , All I attested to ACS is a resume mentioning detailed explanations about project and my role related to Java technology in development and testing , Employer's refrence letters in their letter head saying that I have worked for so and so projects under so and so technologies and for one closed company reference letter from previous managers saying the role and skill that I worked under them. Apart from this I was in USA for 18 months for one of the client and I produced the client invitation letter or client supporting letter . 

For you in order to get the SAP specialization you have to show the proofs that you have been working or worked in SAP for at least 1 year of your total experience. Please search the forum for ACS documentation and you will get more info on this.


----------



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

*Thanks*



Ozaspirant said:


> Hi rpk ,
> 
> Thanks for your wishes ...
> 
> ...


Ta Mite. Gud Day.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Yashwanth and Welcome to forum


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

hi ozaspirant
heartiest congratulations to u
read abt ur visa grant today, was v happy to hear abt it, first satpal, hes been waiting long, then mr india got grant , n ........n now u , really happy frm heart.wish u all the v best .


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Dimple ......Hope your application also starts climbing up words


----------



## babyoven (Jan 7, 2009)

*We got our visa*

Yipppppeeeee we got our visa too!!! :clap2:

Nomination lodged 25th February 2010
Nomination approved 5th May 2010
RSMS visa application submitted 8th March 2010
CO appointed 9th March 2010
Medicals / police checks requested9th March 2010
Medicals / police checks sent 19th March 2010
*Visa granted 5th May 2010*

...a total of 8wks and 2 days from start to finish of the RSMS PR visa!!!


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

babyoven said:


> Yipppppeeeee we got our visa too!!! :clap2:
> 
> Nomination lodged 25th February 2010
> Nomination approved 5th May 2010
> ...


Congratulations Babyoven , What is your skil and where are you heading to


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

babyoven said:


> Yipppppeeeee we got our visa too!!! :clap2:
> 
> Nomination lodged 25th February 2010
> Nomination approved 5th May 2010
> ...


Big Fat congratulations....! hope others waiting in queue also get their visa sooon. !


----------



## babyoven (Jan 7, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> Congratulations Babyoven , What is your skil and where are you heading to


Ty for ur congratulations! I am a midwife and we are heading to Western Australia near to Perth


----------

